# Rank Hokage from Strongest to Weakest



## MisterMinato23 (Jun 15, 2014)

How would you guys rank them? Me personally I would go like this:

1. Hashirama
2. Minato
3. Tobirama
4. Hiruzen
5. Tsunade


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2014)

Gaps indicate large differences in power

0. Prime Hiruzen

-ridiculously insurmountable gap

1. Hashirama
2. Minato (due to BM)

-huge gap

3. Tobirama
4. Hiruzen (edo)
5. Tsunade
6. Hiruzen (old)


----------



## Ersa (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I'd generally agree with your list. Portrayal wise no one can touch Hashirama with all his hype and although Minato comes close with feats I'd still favour the God of Shinobi.

1. Hashirama
2. Edo Minato 
3. Minato ~ Tobirama
4. Tsunade ~ Hiruzen


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Hashirama
2. Minato  
3. Tobirama
4. Edo Hiruzen
5. Tsunade
6. Old hiruzen


----------



## trance (Jun 15, 2014)

Not counting Minato's jinchuriki forms: 

Hashirama

_-Huge Gap-_

Minato
Tobirama

_-Smaller Gap-_

Tsunade
Hiruzen

If we give Minato his jinchuriki forms, he ranks up around Hashirama's level IMO.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 15, 2014)

*Alive:*

Shodai

~

Minato
Tobirama or Tsunade

~

Old Hiruzen

*As Edo:*

Shodai
Minato

~

Tobirama
Tsunade or Old Hiruzen


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 15, 2014)

1) Hashirama

2) Alive Minato
3) Tobirama
4) Hiruzen

5) Tsunade

as far as their ability in direct combat is concerned.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 15, 2014)

1- BM Minato
2- Prime Hiruzen
3- Hashirama
4- Minato
5- Tobirama
6- Old Hiruzen/Tsunade
7- Old Hiruzen/Tsunade


----------



## Rocky (Jun 15, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> 4) Hiruzen
> 
> 5) Tsunade



Not seeing how Hiruzen beats Tsunade, especially by a wide margin.


----------



## Senjuclan (Jun 15, 2014)

Hashirama 
Tobirama with edo tensei
Minato
Tsunade
Hiruzen


----------



## Veracity (Jun 15, 2014)

Feats only.
Alive:
Hashirama
Tobirama/ Minato
Tsunade/ Hirzuen.

Edo: 
Hashirama 
Minato 
Tobirama 
Hirzuen 
Tsunade( no Edo lol)


----------



## Bonly (Jun 15, 2014)

Hashi
Minato
Tobi
Tsunade
Old Hiruzen 

That's how I see it more or less.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 15, 2014)

_
*1.)* Hashirama Senju
*2.)* Minato Namikaze
*3.)* Tobirama Senju
*4.)* Tsunade
*5.)* Hiruzen Sarutobi
_


----------



## Magicbullet (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Hashirama
2. Tobirama
3. Minato 
4. Hiruzen 
5. Tsunade


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 15, 2014)

1 - Hashirama

-Massive gap-

2 - Minato
3 - Tobirama

-moderate gap-

4 - Tsunade
5 - Hiruzen

I guess Prime Hiruzen would be above Tsunade.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 15, 2014)

1.Hashirama
2.BM Minato
3.Tobirama
4.Hiruzen
5.Tsunade


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 15, 2014)

Hashirama
Minato
Tobirama / Tsunade
Hiruzen


Even by hype, I don't think _Prime_ Hiruzen is much, if any higher than Tobirama or Tsunade. Bigger chakra reserves and better physical prowess is great and everything, but I don't think with what jutsu he's shown, that it makes him worthy of scaling up the tier list _that_ much.​​


----------



## Turrin (Jun 15, 2014)

Prime Hiruzen
Hashirama

Edo Minato

Minato
Tobirama
Old Hiruzen
Tsunade


----------



## crisler (Jun 15, 2014)

Why are people including edo minato.

the only reason some people like itachi is mentioned with edo form is because itachi was explicitly told that he was hindered from using his full powers in live form, and people assumed his healthy form is somewhere between sick~edo. 

people like kimmimaro, itachi, perhaps including nagato.

minato didn't have any drawbacks when he was alive. none of his edo form should even be included here.

hashirama is the strongest with a huge margin
tobirama and minato is somewhat close, in terms of their main skills minato is superior,  yet tobirama seems more versatile with more knowledge. i'd say if they fought, minato would win, but generally they are the same
hiruzen comes next,
tsunade is shit.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 15, 2014)

Hashirama
Minato
Tobirama
Tsunade
Hiruzen

Kinda straightforward and obvious really.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 15, 2014)

Hashirama 


Minato 
Tobirama 

Hiruzen
Tsunade


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 15, 2014)

Hashirama

BM minato

Minato
Tobirama

Tsunade
Hiruzen


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 15, 2014)

Hashirama >~ BM Minato

Tobirama with Edo Tensei >~ Minato ~ Sarutobi Prime > Danzo with Koto ~ War Arc Kakashi

Tsunade >~ Old Sarutobi


----------



## LeBoyka (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Hashirama 
2. Minato (Edo or Not)
3. Hiruzen & Tobirama 
4. Tsunade


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 15, 2014)

Hashirama
Minato
Tobirama
Hiruzen
Tsunade


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2014)

0. Hiruzen (prime )
1. Hashirama
2. Minato
3. Tobirama
4. Danzou
5. Tsunade
6. Hiruzen (old)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Hashirama
2. Minato
3. Tobirama
4. Tsunade
5. Hiruzen


----------



## Dominus (Jun 15, 2014)

Vegeta listed them correctly.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 15, 2014)

Prime Hiruzen has become the Bill Russel of the Naruto fandom.


----------

